# Do I need Co2?



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Mathematically spoken, yes, you need CO2. Efficient light at almost 3W/gal.

You can always try without... raise lights up a little... use some floating plants, etc.


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

Look at OverFloater's 75g. He doesn't use CO2 and ferts.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/32197-75g-demasoni-lab-setup.html


----------



## Saints1804 (Oct 27, 2005)

What if I only used one of the 2 lights? So it would be 40w of pc. Instead of running both of the bulbs. The fixture sits on legs about 3 inches off the top of the glass. Im not running open tops either. What do you guys think of that?


----------



## BSaint (Jun 8, 2005)

I would say it depends on the type of plants you want to grow and the maintenance you want to perfomr. If you want to have slow growing lower light plants it would probaly work without co2. But if you want a more hightech tank you definately going to need co2 to aid in the growth.


----------



## cbennett (Oct 20, 2005)

I agree, just do the one light, otherwise you'll have too much light and you'll get algae. Just stick to anubias, crypts, mosses, and java fern and you should be fine. You may need to add some Excel now and again.


----------



## Saints1804 (Oct 27, 2005)

That sounds good. I actually care more about the fish im putting in it than the plants themselves. I set it up for a pair of Nannochromis Transvestitus and 10 Beckfords pencilfish. Im going to stick with Anubius and Crypts and maybe some java fern on the wood. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I love Beckfordis. Had many generations as a kid, and sold them like for $0.20 to the LFS :thumbsup:


----------



## Saints1804 (Oct 27, 2005)

Beckfordi's are wonderful. I've got 10 in my 240 that im going to move to the 30 once the plants get here. They are awesome. I can't wait to have them in a small tank where I can really watch them. I think i have 4 males and 6 females but im not sure. I know they have spawned in my tank because I saw some fry when i was removing the stargrass. But with Congo tetras and dwarf cichlids I know none survived. Hopefully in this new setup I can get them to spawn.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Saints1804 said:


> Hey guys heres my question. I have an Oceanic 30 cube tank I bought from my uncle. It came with a 2x40w pc fixture. I have ada aqua soil but im wondering if im going to need Co2 with this lighting. I plan on having Crypts and some Anubias nana and thats really all. I have 240 gallon tank with halides and pressurized Co2 and I was just trying to avoid all of that if possible with this smaller tank.
> 
> Im going to have Crypt Balansae and some Anubias nana. Im interested to hear everyones opinions. Thanks.


Can you control the bulbs independetly? You may run into needing to go with one bulb and or run two timers to reduce the light a bit. Your planning this one with slow growers so you won't need much without CO2. You may though.


----------



## Saints1804 (Oct 27, 2005)

Ya each light has its own switch. Its built for reef tanks so you can run your actinics longer than your 10ks.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

I think you could easily get by with DIY CO2.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

You can grow most any plant without C02, but the question is what kind of growth can you expect?

Cryptocoryne balansae is notoriously slow growing unless you have bright light, and C02 helps increase the growth rate with this plant. If you are starting with very small plants then it will be frustrating. The other alternative is to provide trace amounts of C02 in the substrate with decaying peat or some other organic material such as soil. Soil will also prove nitrogen and encourage bacteria growth which will also release trace amounts of C02. 

If your goal is to have large, tall, wide leafed balansae within a couple months, you are going to have to add C02. If you can wait a year or more then no.


----------



## Jvalasek1 (Jun 28, 2006)

I guess it's up to you if it's worth it, you know the results!! DIY is cheap!


----------

